# Video: Allan McNish Gives Tour of Silverstone at Wheel of R8 LMS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport Team Joest and two of the R8 TDI squads are headed to Silverstone this weekend following the traditional motorsport summer break. Of course, a British round of the race is well on the radar of both AutoSport Magazine and Scottish Audi Sport factory driver Allan McNish. That in mind, the two have paired to create a quick tour of the Silverstone circuit with Allan at the wheel of Audi UK's R8 LMS demonstrator. Watch below and thanks Allan McNish for the tip.


----------

